# Most popular TT colour?



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

What's the Colour in most demand? Which colours are a dog to sell?


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

most must be silver


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> most must be silver


Agreed


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Love my Nogaro Blue 225TTC; will probably go Avus Silver for my 3.2


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

when I was looking to buy I did some v sad research on the audi approved site. [smiley=computer.gif]

at the time something over 55% were silver metallic, and about 30% were various shades of black.

Less than 1% were lifestyle colours, there was only 1 nogaro and 1 avus.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Silver will be most popular I think, followed by Denim Blue.
When I bought mine the dealer said they couldn't get enough Silver but the other colours were sticking - they had an Amulet Red, 2 x Nagoro Blue, Black Roadster and a lovely Kingfisher Blue TTC I wish I'd bought now - but couldn't justify the extra 3K for 10K less miles.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

ok any colours out there that make you car harder to sell? Red perhaps?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

nimbus grey (aka primer grey) is an acquired taste
also about 1k less @ resale.
talk to carlos about it.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

KINGFISHER KINGFISHER KINGFISHER KINGFISHER :-*


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> KINGFISHER KINGFISHER KINGFISHER KINGFISHER Â :-*


It does look the dogs bollox on a TTC I see quite regularly ;D

Next after silver now has to surely be Moro  :'(


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

it has to be silver , blacks then blue in that order i think

ps . Brilliant reds the best ....... stand back and wait for it !!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

I bought the first Black TTR in Bristol - funny how things catch on - I've seen loads now! Black is very tasteful


----------



## mrfish (May 8, 2002)

I agree that silver is the most popular colour. However I think the analysis of the used Audi website assumed that all colours sell equally quickly. i.e. Are there next to no yellow TTs on the site because nobody bought one or because they get bought very quickly. IMHO the list goes like this:

Tasteful special oder colour+++
Silver ++ 
Black ++
Misano red ++
Blues 0
Other Reds 0
Metallic Grey 0
Green -
Nasty special order colours --
Yellow --
Aviator greys --

Then on top of this you can have the leather colour
Silver/ special order leather ++
Black leather +
Grey leather +
Red leather 0
Blue leather --
Yellow leather --

With some adjustment for hood colour
Hood matches tone of body colour e.g. black+black ++
Hood goes well with body e.g. blu+silver +
Hood+body a complete disaster e.g. green + red ---

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

you cant put Brilliant red under other reds its a wicked colour ..


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My old Merlin has been up for sale for 6 weeks so far (not by me!) I thought it would sell quicker

Paul


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

Yellow leather!!! Deep Cream - My sister saw my car first and told me it was a yellow, I totally disagree!

http://grove.nu/julie/TT4.JPG


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jules thats lovely havent seen this combination before, is this Anis ? and Raven ? almost as good as my Raven with Baseball ! Wont get Black ever again though, just too much hard work, even though I am happy to give a half day each week its just not enough....Avus should have been my choice or maybe Nimbus. :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jules...PS do the head rest mod.... they are too high up (IMO!) Â


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> KINGFISHER KINGFISHER KINGFISHER KINGFISHER Â :-*


Look's like the car made quite an impression!!!  ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

i gotta say I quite like the Cream (yellow) leather. It definatly looked good on a moro blue ttc i saw in the showroom at finchley road. reminded me of a ferrari colour combination. I suppose it's all a matter of taste.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Look's like the car made quite an impression!!! Â  ;D


It's certainly intrigued me, karloff. Was keen on blue but I can't recall this colour being on offer when I ordered mine back in Oct 02 so went for Moro rather than the Denim or Mauritius. When did you order yours?


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

> ps . Brilliant reds the best ....... stand back and wait for it !!!


Misano did it for me too


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

> It's certainly intrigued me, karloff. Was keen on blue but I can't recall this colour being on offer when I ordered mine back in Oct 02 so went for Moro rather than the Denim or Mauritius. When did you order yours?


Kingfisher is a special order colour from the "lifestyle" (wtf?) Â range. Â Â£1030 extra or thereabouts.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Lifestyle colours are now 1.5K. At which point I decided it wasn't worth forking out for cherry black.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

> Kingfisher is a special order colour from the "lifestyle" (wtf?) Â range. Â Â£1030 extra or thereabouts.


Thanks. Strange I didn't notice it when I ordered. But maybe the salesman sussed I was a cheapskate and wouldn't be interested in paying extra for anything!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks. Strange I didn't notice it when I ordered. But maybe the salesman sussed I was a cheapskate and wouldn't be interested in paying extra for anything! Â


Not strange at all really - if the salesman didn't mention it you 've got no chance of knowing about it. Never had it mentioned to me either, Â totally depends on the salesman you get really.

None of them will ever mention getting autolock enabled either, or the two-touch for drivers side etc functions, cos it involves work on their behalf (unless they intend to charge you for it, the cheeky [email protected]! )


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

;Dwho cares as long as the paint's on a TT.....silver sold the most,but MISANO is the best..(for me)and with grey leather its the DB's


----------



## myk (Apr 1, 2003)

> ;Dwho cares as long as the paint's on a TT.....silver sold the most,but MISANO is the best..(for me)and with grey leather its the DB's


Misano Red on mine too - there must be more of us around than I thought. Only seen 2 other red TTs in my area and got waves from both ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> ;with grey leather its the DB's


You got a pic of the grey leather? I've never seen one :-/


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

> Jules thats lovely havent seen this combination before, is this Anis ? and Raven ? almost as good as my Raven with Baseball ! :-/


It's Brilliant Black and Anis, I also paid extra for the full kit, i.e. steering whell, gear knob etc.. Bit of a gamble but luckily it worked. Would have liked to have got a matching tonneau cover, but don't think they're available.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

With out a doubt the best colour combination is Nimbus Grey with baseball - if it wasnt Audi wouldnt have used this combo as Launch cars.

Oh it is also very hard to sell one with this combo, but thats because people have been led to believe Silver is best ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

A colour combination not to go for, I reckon, is one seen by my son on a new A4 cabrio yesterday - gold paintwork plus red roof. We wondered if it might be a Saddamobile. :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Lifestyle colours are now 1.5K. At which point I decided it wasn't worth forking out for cherry black.


Hmmm, so does that mean that my cherry black is now worth Â£500 more than it was.....  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's Brilliant Black and Anis, I also paid extra for the full kit, i.e. steering whell, gear knob etc.. Â Bit of a gamble but luckily it worked. Â Would have liked to have got a matching tonneau cover, but don't think they're available.


Aha...another forum member with the control pack!! I paid almost Â£600 to get this control pack in red...how much did you pay for yours now?

You are the second UK forum member with the control pack!! I think they make our cars more special.

In fact this colour looks like cream...but Audi calls it Anis Yellow...so your sister was not far off! Â 

On another note....could my red leather interior make my TT more difficult to sell when time comes?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Baseball has dated quicker than a very quick thing. Looks pants anyway.

Moro and silver is so much the best option, though some of the new special orders look OK.

Silver is just a Golf/Merc colour. Red, particularly Misano doesn't suit the car.

Black is cool.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Agree with Vernan, Moro and silver is sweet. The one colour choice I still sort of regret not making.

Then again I'd just had 2 dark blue cars and have always wanted a black machine.

Gren


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

> Aha...another forum member with the control pack!! I paid almost Â£600 to get this control pack in red...how much did you pay for yours now?
> 
> You are the second UK forum member with the control pack!! I think they make our cars more special.


I think I paid about Â£3/400, but it was a 'standard' colour with extra bits.

Definitely makes the cars more special, I have now gone from smug, checking out number of exhausts to make sure mine is more powerful, to looking through windows to make sure they haven't got the control pack even if they do have the anis!! At least I admit that I'm sad!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......what about Dolomite Grey? Has anybody got it or any experiances with it?

The first one i saw looked quite light but the second very dark?! It was on my first cancelled order but I am now in abit of a quandry to whether I choose it for my TT 3.2?.......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I think I paid about Â£3/400, but it was a 'standard' colour with extra bits. Â
> 
> Definitely makes the cars more special, I have now gone from smug, checking out number of exhausts to make sure mine is more powerful, to looking through windows to make sure they haven't got the control pack even if they do have the anis!! Â At least I admit that I'm sad!!


I doubt that you will find many cars with control pack. It was not in the option list and I requested it from the dealer after I saw a picture.

I guess I paid more because the red leather was an optional colour too?? Or could it be that they dropped the price now?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

don't quite get logic of paying for any life style colour with a view or justification based on additional resale value. It is a vanity option that has no impact on residual Â£Â£s, although selling attractivness may be lifted.

Buy it 'cos ya like it and want it.

Kingfisher Blue puzzles me. I don't actually like it (it reminds me of 80s R5 GT turbos and custom cars). On first gen A4s and A3s back in 95, it was a Â£250 option and has since been dropped from the standard colours. Paying Â£1K to have an eight year old colour means you must really like it I guess. :-/

I like Carlos's nimbus grey example (but I wouldn't so much if he didnt have the Sportecs)

and Giles last Moro blue looked good. Deep n rich. (bit like Giles? )

Silver always looks good and will be _the classic TT colour_

But i did see a quite revolting non metallic( I think) very light and pale grey TT 225 on the M5 last week.

I would imagine Silver, black and (distant) Denim blue are most common colours since when TT was launched in '99 these were only choices (hmm was amulet red available on launch....)

lost my thread.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

well for me is Brilliant Red!!!!

partly cos the bird dont like the silver or the black and i cant get another yellow car! there a nightmare!!!!

sadly cos i am off to Asia i cant get my Baseball stitch leather! anyone know of after market seats avalble? and the kind prices?

love the Red sports Rec's!!!


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

> I requested it from the dealer after I saw a picture.


Same thing with me, it was at the back of the brochure and looked really cool - although after my sisters comments about having a yellow interior I took the picture along - if it had been yellow I wouldn't have taken the car. I don't know if they dropped the price - they had to go off and get prices as they weren't listed anywhere.

Has anyone been on the configurator lately? (Audi website), apparently you can have pink as a lifestyle colour. I'm a girl and even I don't like it - although I like the white leather interior. Nightmare to keep clean though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess Pink will be the perfect colour for "drag queens"!! ;D

I have seen the Anis and I liked it a lot. I hope it doesn't stain easily and you can keep it clean and nice looking for a long time to come.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> Has anyone been on the configurator lately? Â (Audi website)


Yes! Looking for this elusive Kingfisher Blue! (Not that I'm obsessive or anything ....  )


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> apparently you can have pink as a lifestyle colour. Â I'm a girl and even I don't like it - although I like the white leather interior. Â Nightmare to keep clean though.


Is that the Berry? Its quite sweet, but better on a A2 I think!!

Does anyone know how different 'Spirit Blue' is to Kingfisher then?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

As god intended Mettalic Silver!! ;D


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanx! I hope it keeps clean too!

Kingfisher blue - I did see one up in the Worcester Audi garage about six months or so ago (second hand).

It wasn't ordered through the special Audi stuff? Basically if you are willing to pay, you can have any colour you want from Audi, they wouldn't have it on the configurator, and I imagine it would cost a lot more than the special colours listed on the configurator, but if you really want one have a chat with an Audi garage. If you want a lightpink TTR with a white leather roof I'm sure you could get one, they'll just charge the earth (and no I am not fascinated by the colour pink!!)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Olive green and green roof, that suits me fine ;D

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Olive green and green roof, that suits me fine ;D
> 
> Graham


Is this of the extra virgin variety olive? ;D


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

olive with green roof is the best looking TT combo I have seen ever.


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the best I have seen is the TT Police Car on the TT Shop web gallery. So cool, if only!

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/gallery9.asp


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

http://users.pandora.be/ir_fuel/TTrogdor.jpg

Nimbus grey, definatly 

(btw do you like my TROGDOR on the window? I added it in photoshop. Perhaps i should get a sticker made?  And for those of you who dont know TROGDOR, SHAME ON YOU!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

i like the Targa top!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

On compucars.co.uk there is a LOVELY plum colour, special order - VERY NICE!!!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> http://users.pandora.be/ir_fuel/TTrogdor.jpg
> 
> Nimbus grey, definatly
> 
> (btw do you like my TROGDOR on the window? I added it in photoshop. Perhaps i should get a sticker made?  And for those of you who dont know TROGDOR, SHAME ON YOU!)


 Cor, thats an old one...


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm just about to put my order in for a 225TTC, the only problem is I can't decide on the colour.

What's Avus Silver like, is it much different to bog standard silver?
I'm umming and ahhing between Moro Blue, Mauritius Blue or a Silver. However I test drove one in Misano Red and I have to say that was nice too. Too many choices, time to toss a coin soon.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whirlygig...see previous page and TTombo and Vlastans pics next to each other, Vlastan is Avus and TTombo is Silver. A big differance, the Avus has abit of gunmetal grey in it and looks "smarter" whereas the straight silver looks the bizz as its the proper colour for the TT (IMHO)...

But as you have the choice...take time have a look at all the pics on here . I made a mistake in going for Black , a full time job to keep immaculate, and unless it is immaculate it looks rough (IMHO) John


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Im considering my next new colour its a dilema though..
Either Moro Blue with Anis interior (was thinking about baseball) or Avus silver with black leather.
I like the Avus but like the Anis....ummm
I have raven black at the moment so maybe the Avus.

Decisions decisions..

Jui2003 the anis looks cool...im also a TTR Bristol driver.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Baseball is truly fabulous...they say only in Roadsters but if you make a special order it can be available for special order in TTC's. Baseball is not just in Amber like mine but in Black too !


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Didn't know you could get baseball in Black.
Defo going for a TTR so maybe Avus and Black baseball.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW ! I wanna see that when you get it ! Wak has a pic of the black baseball , ask him ! 8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Has anyone got a pic of a Venetian Violet TTC? Sposed to be better than Merlin...


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Has anyone got a pic of a Venetian Violet TTC? Sposed to be better than Merlin...


Don't have pic but just saw a Venetian Violet the other day.. dark purply black.. looks very nice but another bugger of a colour to keep clean.

On the subject of colour... as some may know, my TTC is Elderberry (bluey/purple) those who have seen it seem to like it.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

not as nice as merlin


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Here's my thoughts on TT colours...

Silver. The TT made this colour its own. but every other car is silver these days. silver is to the noughties what red was to the eighties.

Black. Timeless. bastard to keep clean.

I reckon everything else would be harder to sell to one degree or another? I would hazzard a guess that darker blues, greens etc. would be easier than the bright colours? What do you reckon?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Generally speaking, yes. I was actually advised by the dealler not to get red because they were hard to resell (when I bought the last TT). It's making a comeback though.


----------



## jcamain (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm on to my second black TT, and third black car overall. Being a girly I get it washed once every three weeks and although it may look dodge close up - from far away it always looks shiney. Must be doing something right though because my sister went for black and so have two of my mates (unfortunately not TT's though).....

I also know places in Bristol, Birmingham and Reading that do a good hand valet for under a Â£5. Not bad if your a lazy bint like me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Must say the Moro blue looks very very nice in the bright sunshine we're having. It's not as dark as I thought  Shame we don't have this brilliant sunshine more often.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

I love Silver but its time for a change and I have just ordered a replacement 225 TTC in Misano with Grey Leather..

I was also looking at the silver (very light grey) seats but then the doors have black lower panels and the dash is all black..

I just need to sell my TT plate now, ( for sale section of forum)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1050486312

and my 17 inch oem 6 spokes.

Craig..


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I have been considering colours for the last nine months (having decided I wanted a TT but had to save a bit first!). Having visited over a dozen dealers over this time, looking at all the standard colours, I have eventually opted for Moro Blue (and I ordered a coupe last weekend for Sept. delivery).

As everyone says, I think metallic silver is the 'classic' TT colour, but now looks dated IMHO (and is also quite common). Black is also quite a classic look, but seems to be lacking something to me. Avus silver looks very nice, and was my favourite for a while. Also liked Denim and Mauritius blues. But there is something about the Moro.... especially in bright sunlight. I just hope it isn't too much trouble to keep clean and swirl free :-/


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

moro is definatly a favorite of mine as well. It's the only colour besides black I wouldn't hesitate in buying.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

yep - just ordered Moro too.

It'll soon be as widespread as Silver!


----------



## dublindave (May 28, 2002)

I have a silver TTC with all black inside.

I am ordering new Moro TTC and I am looking for a real picture of either silver or grey interior. ???


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I think it depends what you are going for a TTC or a TTR. I like the silver TTC (too popular though!) but the Silver TTR with black hood does not look so good (in my opinion) I never dreamt of getting a green TT, until I saw the TTR in Olive Green with green hood - Nice! So I agree with Graham, green is the colour for the TTR.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Mauritius Blue with Blue roof TTR!

Phwoar!!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Dave try http://www.thettshop.co.uk/gallery6.asp for pics of interiors, think there are some grey ones there. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd like to see that Anis leather in a Dark Green Roadster. I reckon it would look really rather splendid.

Very Aston Martin


----------

